# How to change resolution of X server from shell?



## vinayasurya (Sep 15, 2005)

I recently installed XFX geforce 6200 AGP card on my system. I managed to boot into linux. I set resolution to 1024x768 and logged out. Then I was not able to go to GUI mode. What can be problem? How can I change resolution from shell prompt. I use Mandrake Linux 10.1. I installed the latest NVIDIA drivers for linux.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 17, 2005)

open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the resolution there. u can also set default depth there


----------



## e-freak (Sep 18, 2005)

Google for your monitor's specs...specific to model number..and change accordingly in xorg.conf. Also install the drivers for ur grafix card.


----------

